# Viper 5901 Issue.



## Klownicle (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a 99 Honda Passport, just got a Viper 5901 installed in my car, it appears my Second Ignition is not turning off with the key out of the ignition since the install. I have been told by the installer that the relay inside the brain isn't shutting off and its a problem that he cannot fix. Has to be taken out and returned or rma'd.

Looking for some added insight on my issue to see if this is definatly the cause.

FYI the lights are also not turning on (flashing etc) when the alarm is activated and set etc. He says this is a small fix and is unrelated to the second ignition.


----------



## Klownicle (Nov 15, 2009)

FYI, the lights wern't working was fixed by the fuse not being placed inside the viper brain. And the secondary ignition wasn't turning off I was told due to a setting inside the brain, we just bypassed it by setting up a external relay of the extra aux source that was unused.

But now I have run into a problem where the Shock Sensor isn't working at all. We unplugged fuses and wires to the brain of the viper. Im wondering if that caused a issue. I have the sensor up to level 15 and its not going off even if I tap the damn box.

However, my tilt alarm seems to function if I jack the vehicle up or rock the vehicle. Sooo fix somthing to break somthing else?

The shock sensor wasn't that great to begin with, I had it at 13 and I had to litterly punch the B piller to get it to go off.

I have heard the shock sensor isn't too great is this true?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Klownicle said:


> FYI, the lights wern't working was fixed by the fuse not being placed inside the viper brain. And the secondary ignition wasn't turning off I was told due to a setting inside the brain, we just bypassed it by setting up a external relay of the extra aux source that was unused.
> 
> But now I have run into a problem where the Shock Sensor isn't working at all. We unplugged fuses and wires to the brain of the viper. Im wondering if that caused a issue. I have the sensor up to level 15 and its not going off even if I tap the damn box.
> However, my tilt alarm seems to function if I jack the vehicle up or rock the vehicle. Sooo fix somthing to break somthing else?
> ...



Hey Klownicle!

He may have left the unit unsecured(just floating no wire ties) under the dashboard/finish panel witch could cause this problem. Where ever you got this done at it sounds like there "HELP" ain't helping(my guess is Best Buy), I would go back demand that either the thing is fixed or your money back. I always suggest doing this when they are very busy and to raise your voice while saying what issues your still having with it. The unit has a built in relay on the secondary ignition witch says something isn't right here, If he used an external one its cause he didn't want to replace the original witch is supposed to be covered with the purchase(he will say he didn't want to leave you with out the alarms service is the reason B.S.).
Sometimes If your not happy contacting the product manufacturer will influence how they handle you the next time you walk into there shop, witch is good for everybody else that walks into there as well. A good way to test the shock sensor is firmly kicking the tire's(with a hard toe boot) if you lightly kick them it should not go off, but if you firmly kick them it should. I haven't had an issue with a shock sensor in a while, and usually when I do it can be caused by the unit being damaged due to an improper installation....

If you feel the need to contact Viper Alarms(witch is DEI) there info for the web is in my signature. And if the install place ain't living up, they may have another shop to recommend to you so you feel better the next time you go in for service.


----------

